# Underdrive / Lightweight Pulley Set?



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has seen decent gains with light weight / underdrive pulleys on the LS2 GTOs? I figure it would look sweet under the hood and maybe add a few available HP. So far I have an AEM intake, Kooks LTs, high flow cats, and a short throw. I'm on the market for a used cat back in good shape but havent come across one yet. Im in college so I dont have a ton of expendable cash or I'd be on top of a stainless spintech exhaust :cool 

Just curious about the pulleys...


----------

